# i want these



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

they said it is huge 7 inches is this just a sub species of the normal firemouth we see in stores

how can we find them?


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A normal fire mouth can reach 6" if given proper nutrition and a large enough tank.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

The one in the video was probably a rarity. You can sometimes run into fish that are an exception to the rule. I did see a Firemouth once that was probably 9 inches...it was the same size as the Bleekeri it shared the tank with. Also seen a form of texas cichlid that was at least 14 inches at the Big Als in Kitchener (my texas reached 10 inches which is also decent but not uncommon).


----------

